# I Don't Like the New Rule



## Larmo63 (Dec 17, 2015)

I think the "no comment" rule in the For Sale thread area is lame.

There, I said it. I hate it. It stifles interaction here and makes the whole buying area dull.

What do you think about it?


----------



## Cdollar4 (Dec 17, 2015)

I was wondering what was wrong. I went to comment and nothing was their. Bummer!!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 17, 2015)

There is a new "rule."

No comments whatsoever on for sale items. 

I think it is anti-Constitutional.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 17, 2015)

We aim to please the few, not the majority.   

One thing I hate, is that every new thread is thrown into the *General Discussion About Old Bicycles* section. This section is full of BS not related to bicycles, or anything, and it's a "catch all" public thread dump section. At least one new section is needed here for all the forum talk! 

Just my observation. 
.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 17, 2015)

I agree.
There,I said it too.waiting for lightning to strike.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't like the new rule either...I can make myself laugh responding to a for sale thread in my own head, but not as fun to myself.
The FS section is the busiest on this site and has the action...bikes being parted, parts being sold that were cannabalized right here at the CABE, arguing over value, incorrectness, etc...
I prefer more friction and hitting the refresh button to read (or instigate) the drama before it is erased.
It's like going to the library around here now, Sssshhhh!
Chris


----------



## Boris (Dec 17, 2015)

Larmo63 said:


> I think the "no comment" rule in the For Sale thread area is lame.
> 
> There, I said it. I hate it. It stifles interaction here and makes the whole buying area dull.
> 
> What do you think about it?





Makes me feel claustrophobic.


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 17, 2015)

Saving a space for when the thread get locked up.  

the HAMB has had that rule for more than 5 years and the classifieds seem fine. 

Plus people can go peddle stuff on ratrods if you want There are other boards you can move onto.

BTW this is great "General discussion on old bikes".


I like my old bikes old...


----------



## spoker (Dec 17, 2015)

BS 2 many ppl put neative sants on a persons sale,if i dont as what my condition or how much you think its worth its non of anyone elses place to give an opinion,there are a lot of ppl here who think they are the know itall and end it all,sorry gut ive seen to many ppl puttin attitudes on someones sale,if you have a legit question go one on one with the seller with a pm,this is one of the best things that has happened on here latley,no more jerry springer on someones add,there i said it!!!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 17, 2015)

spoker said:


> BS 2 many ppl put neative sants on a persons sale,if i dont as what my condition or how much you think its worth its non of anyone elses place to give an opinion,there are a lot of ppl here who think they are the know itall and end it all,sorry gut ive seen to many ppl puttin attitudes on someones sale,if you have a legit question go one on one with the seller with a pm,this is one of the best things that has happened on here latley,no more jerry springer on someones add,there i said it!!!




EGG zactly,f/s section is not for butting in on someones listing with negative comments  and no more bumping buddies post back to the top with comments, still plenty of room for critics to spread their gospel in the e-bay & craigs list section.


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't think I like this rule either. I am inexperienced in the values of bikes, and am quick to throw down money. It would be nice to see someone comment about how it is an amazing deal before I sent a pm. I know I am a sucker...


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 17, 2015)

You can always start a thread in the applicable, bike section asking for help with values, as in if you were looking at a Schwinn springer for $80 or a hundred shipped, you can go to the Schwinn section and get feedback, you can also go on ebay, search "sold listings" and get a price range on items actual selling price


----------



## mrg (Dec 17, 2015)

If its a good deal it will be gone before you check around, good deals here go in minuets.


----------



## spoker (Dec 17, 2015)

yep when in doubt checkit out,but there is an appropiate place to do it,ask in one of the other treads what somthing generaly sells for,or if you need some other info about a part in general askaway,asking ppl to post opinions in someone for sale thread isnt where you go to school


----------



## JKT (Dec 17, 2015)

So all sale's now have to go through PM's instead of posting "I'll take it" on the thread ???


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 18, 2015)

I like it,it was getting out of control .Way too much drama,started to resemble Facebook . 

Another thing to consider is all the time and effort our Admin. and moderators had to waste trying to keep things under control .I am sure they have better things to do than babysit adults flexing their internet muscles. 

On that note, I offer a big thanks to everyone working behind the curtain to keep The CABE running . I know at times it is a thankless job,but you are appreciated.


----------



## morton (Dec 18, 2015)

Me no like


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 18, 2015)

Another thing I like about the new rule is it reduces  excessive bumping,much easier to monitor now. It levels the playing field between those that follow the rules and those that do not.


----------



## jkent (Dec 18, 2015)

I think the rule has it's good points and it's bad. On the good side it keeps the negativity down but on the bad side. I sell a lot of parts and bikes and I have tried it both ways. PM'S Only and Post on thread only. 
And for me as a seller I like the post on thread only, because it allows everyone to see when someone first contact you about a part or bike.
So no more guessing who is first in line on a deal.
That for me is the only reason I dislike the rule. Otherwise I'm all for it.
JKent


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 18, 2015)

jkent said:


> I think the rule has it's good points and it's bad. On the good side it keeps the negativity down but on the bad side. I sell a lot of parts and bikes and I have tried it both ways. PM'S Only and Post on thread only.
> And for me as a seller I like the post on thread only, because it allows everyone to see when someone first contact you about a part or bike.
> So no more guessing who is first in line on a deal.
> That for me is the only reason I dislike the rule. Otherwise I'm all for it.
> JKent




Who has to guess ? It is your item,sell it to whomever you like ? I see more bickering when folks call dibs but PMs have already been sent and a deal struck.


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 18, 2015)

Another great thing about the new rule is it eliminates the "I'll take it " . Many times a seller has to explain the item is still for sale when the deal does not workout or the potential buyer is never heard from.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm not really for or against but think it may hinder some sales and help others. The downside, as I see it, are that some of the less knowledgeable buyers will fail to ask the right questions which could lead to problems. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 18, 2015)

I miss the Hot Chicks on bikes!!!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2015)

I problem I see is when folks say stuff that isn't correct about their sale item. The community should be made aware of these issues, or they may buy an incorrect item. What is one supposed to do "report" the thread??? PM the seller??? yea right.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not really for or against but think it may hinder some sales and help others. The downside, as I see it, are that some of the less knowledgeable buyers will fail to ask the right questions which could lead to problems. V/r Shawn




Amen Shawn!


----------



## the tinker (Dec 18, 2015)

Rules?  We aint got no rules.....We don't need no rules.......










"I don't have to follow any stinkin rules!!!!!"





"This is exactly the behavior we're  talking about here, some folks just get outta control."


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 18, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


> I miss the Hot Chicks on bikes!!!




OMG I thought they deleted the babes on bikes threads when I read this. Now that would be call to arms!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2015)

yea, some folks do get out of control.... this is true.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 18, 2015)

I just think that the new rule put a chill on the for sale threads.

It's dull over there now.

Just my opinion.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm happy that this we have this rule. There have been far too many comments on sale ads that are not necessary and these comments keep bumping the sale ad to the top. I just looked at some of the older sale ads and most of the comments, I feel, should not have been made. The only type of comment that maybe should be allowed is when someone asks a specific question about an item that is not evident in the ad. When the seller responds to the question, the other potential buyers can also benefit from the added information. This very same thing can happen through PMs and then the seller will have the option to add the information to the sale listing so that others know too, like the way they do it on Ebay. In addition, when a seller adds information to the sale listing, I think that this information should be done as an edit which will not bump the ad to the top.


----------



## barracuda (Dec 18, 2015)

Larmo63 said:


> I just think that the new rule put a chill on the for sale threads.




Agree completely. It's like reading a magazine, all interactivity gone. I tell ya, as more of a buyer than a seller, it's a crippling change. I've relied upon the discussions surrounding "for sale" items for the purposes of understanding not only the value of bicycles, but more importantly - correctness. I LOVED it when there was a dispute over the price of a ride, over what year an item was from, over whether the bike had or didn't have incorrect parts. It was my chance to watch people with genuine knowledge discuss a topic with _actual skin in the game_. This is what happens ever single day at a swap meet, or flea market, or an auction. The buyers and sellers pick the pieces apart, argue over it, pointing and talking, or elbowing each other out of the way to offer more money. Here, someone can pop up with a post showing actual literature about the piece, and it adds to the body of knowledge.

I realize there was a degree of shilling going on, after a while you can sense it. And though I find that distasteful, it does help to move product. People need to sell their bikes, and it can stir up a sale if somebody (or their sock account) comes forward and says, "deal of the day!", or "won't last long at this price" or some other obvious sale patter.

I guess I'm saying I think it should be a free-for-all. Anything goes. The quality will rise to the top, as it always does. The discussion makes it more like a real life sale. Barring that, there should be a dedicated sub-forum for sale discussions, though the lag time between posting the item and looking at the discussion threads would render this solution less than potent. 

Right now it's like reading a newspaper classified ad section. 

[video=youtube;BPlsqo2bk2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPlsqo2bk2M[/video]


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2015)

"I don't always agree with barracuda.....But when I do, I give him a thumbs up".


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 18, 2015)

I like the new rules in the for sale tread also
you can send a pm to the seller  but you can't but in on the sail
or get it off track if you want to talk about it open a new tread of your own




spoker said:


> BS 2 many ppl put neative sants on a persons sale,if i dont as what my condition or how much you think its worth its non of anyone elses place to give an opinion,there are a lot of ppl here who think they are the know itall and end it all,sorry gut ive seen to many ppl puttin attitudes on someones sale,if you have a legit question go one on one with the seller with a pm,this is one of the best things that has happened on here latley,no more jerry springer on someones add,there i said it!!!


----------



## bairdco (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm broke. I never look at the for sale section.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 18, 2015)

barracuda;521483

Right now it's like reading a newspaper classified ad section.  said:
			
		

> It is a Classified section, it's certainty not a please give me your opinion section, I would suggest that if you like drama start a facebook page, plenty of room for drama queens there


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 18, 2015)

if u dont like someones  pr4ice  dont bother with it   it is his  item  not yours    forget it


----------



## bikiba (Dec 18, 2015)

i was thinking about this as well... .i think it should be a toggle [ on/off ] that the seller can use to decide if they want to have comments in their sale section.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2015)

Ok, there are probably 2 main things that helped kill the comments on the Sale forum.
1). complaining about "parting"
2). complaining about prices

If someone does either of these two things, why can't the thread originator ask the "offender" to please remove their comment or the admins just remove. Or have consequences for this activity?

Don't get me wrong, I shake my head plenty when I see ridiculous pricing or certain parting. BUT, let's remember it is still the thread starters prerogative to do either and I just keep my opinions off the thread.

On the other hand, if someone includes their pet in the photo or a dead rat happens to be in the photo, I see nothing wrong with some friendly comments or ribbing on such (they are just asking for it then).

my 2 cents take it or leave it, I'm nobody special.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 18, 2015)

I think were all gonna be OK.


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 18, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> I think were all gonna be OK.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 18, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Ok, there are probably 2 main things that helped kill the comments on the Sale forum.
> 
> 
> If someone does either of these two things, why can't the thread originator ask the "offender" to please remove their comment or the admins just remove. Or have consequences for this activity?
> ...



Photo deleted 

Well.... Brian If you enjoy a funny photo of a dead rat now and then I am sure there are Cabe members that will indulge you. Here is one from me:View attachment 259331 
Looks a little big for a rat , but I know first hand Chicago has some big ones.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 18, 2015)

FWIW - The policy represents, codifies, a preference for the interests of the seller, as opposed to the community at large.  Members who favor it are more interested in maximizing their financial returns than the advancement of the hobby.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 18, 2015)

Wasn't there a poll on this topic?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't see any issues with it. If you're a newbie then pm them with your questions. .. If they listed it wrong or you have a general question about the item, again just pm them... it's really not that hard..... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Dec 18, 2015)

The rule doesnt bother me but sellers who have full mailboxes sure does.How will I know if Dave takes Pay Pal now!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 18, 2015)

Most of the time when I see someone post first on a for sale thread "I'll take it" someone has already beat them to the punch by sending a pm anyways... if you don't accept pm, then include your email in the ad.... pretty simple... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 18, 2015)

vincev said:


> The rule doesnt bother me but sellers who have full mailboxes sure does.How will I know if Dave takes Pay Pal now!!!




You wouldn't *really* consider buying anything from Dave, would you?  :eek:


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2015)

vincev said:


> The rule doesnt bother me but sellers who have full mailboxes sure does.How will I know if Dave takes Pay Pal now!!!




hoofharted might have to add PM if he desires to sell, or post an e-mail...


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Well.... Brian If you enjoy a funny photo of a dead rat now and then I am sure there are Cabe members that will indulge you. Here is one from me:View attachment 259331
> Looks a little big for a rat , but I know first hand Chicago has some big ones.




I may be WRONG, but I believe that is an Opossum.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 18, 2015)

One benefit of the new format that I noticed, is that it allows the individual pages to be much larger, so your items for sale don't disappear into obscurity as fast.
One thing that would help that as well, is if, once an item has been marked as sold, it could be bumped to a seperate archival sold page, leaving more room for items still pending.


----------



## mrg (Dec 18, 2015)

Just realized you can reply to anything in the F/S thread, just saw one about putting a location and have always wondering why so many CABER'S hide their location in their info (join date, location, posts etc.), you don't have to be specific but at least a area of a state or metro area, its neat to know what guys are into in different areas of the country (or world in some cases), what swaps or rides your by or if we want to deal with buying something or a friends in the area. I talk to a lot of people here and don't even know what timezone their in (sorry I didn't know it was 3 am your time) Oh well just a thought.


----------



## Boris (Dec 18, 2015)

mrg said:


> Just realized you can reply to anything in the F/S thread, just saw one about putting a location and have always wondering why so many CABER'S hide their location in their info (join date, location, posts etc.), you don't have to be specific but at least a area of a state or metro area, its neat to know what guys are into in different areas of the country (or world in some cases), what swaps or rides your by or if we want to deal with buying something or a friends in the area. I talk to a lot of people here and don't even know what timezone their in (sorry I didn't know it was 3 am your time) Oh well just a thought.




Some members have chosen to place that info on the member map in the gray section above.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 18, 2015)

6 pages was a lot to read so I skipped and will post my thoughts here- I don't like not being able to write "PM sent" so that way you know if you got there first


----------



## mrg (Dec 18, 2015)

a lot of people just sent PM's or emails so only the seller knows who was really first, but now you sure don't know if there is interest, well I guess when its marked sold in minuets you know.


----------



## Boris (Dec 18, 2015)

In an effort to control any drama whatsoever, could this policy be extended to all threads?


----------



## vincev (Dec 18, 2015)

Many members are paranoid and will not put their location.Like anyone is going to go find them.lol I remember the big fuss over the member map.Location many time means the difference between selling an item or not.I would always rather pick up the item instead of ship.


----------



## frampton (Dec 18, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Wasn't there a poll on this topic?




I remember a poll. The overwhelming consensus was to leave it as is.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 18, 2015)

scooter_trasher said:


> EGG zactly,f/s section is not for butting in on someones listing with negative comments  and no more bumping buddies post back to the top with comments, still plenty of room for critics to spread their gospel in the e-bay & craigs list section.



You seem to always have some pretty strong opinions about things on here for somebody who joined last month. Who are you really scooter trasher?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 18, 2015)

mrg said:


> If its a good deal it will be gone before you check around, good deals here go in minuets.




a Bach pun!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 18, 2015)

It's disappointing more than anything. It is a concession to the lowest common denominator in the sense that it is aimed mainly at abusive or spammish comments. The sale threads can be a chance to offer educational comments or ideas for certain projects, but this often gets lost in the somewhat empty back patting, excessively frequent bumping, or even abusive commentary. I actually like to see comments that point out "Oh, this is one of the uncommon XYZ parts/bikes. They only made a few hundred of these...". The rule is a symbol of failure on the part of the community overall. Maybe we've gotten too big here and don't know each other well enough anymore... I cut my participation at Bikeforums.net down big time because it got out of hand there and the white noise came to drown out the signal. The rule hints at where we are headed if people just spam threads or excessively bump.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2015)

I think it is ashame - that you cannot provide extra information that might help a seller! or.....possibly help a buyer! Guess I will be posting more in General info now.


----------



## vincev (Dec 18, 2015)

Seems lie we are punishing the majority for the actions of a small minority.Thats like banning firearms for the misuse of a few.HMM.......??


----------



## Boris (Dec 18, 2015)

vincev said:


> Seems lie we are punishing the majority for the actions of a small minority.Thats like banning firearms for the misuse of a few.HMM.......??




Well, not quite.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 18, 2015)

It's a tough balance between comments adding value to a thread and detracting. It's likely that some of the detracting comments were purposefully done for one reason or another; however, I felt most were constructive and added value to the collective knowledge pool and hope that the current rule will be reconsidered.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 18, 2015)

ballooney said:


> It's a tough balance between comments adding value to a thread and detracting. It's likely that some of the detracting comments were purposefully done for one reason or another; however, I felt most were constructive and added value to the collective knowledge pool and hope that the current rule will be reconsidered.




Well said Ballooney. I'd say the majority of comments in the time that I've been here were positive or helpful in some way.


----------



## hellshotrods (Dec 18, 2015)

I haven't been around here long enough to care....but I think the new rule is a good thing for one reason.   It keeps ads from being bumped to the top every time somebody comments.    This used to be a problem on other sites and they made the same rule.  I can understand if somebody posted a new ad and within a day it's now on page 4 because everybody is making comments on older ads that keep getting bumped.

Like MR G said, the good deals are gone with seconds.   Any ads that are still up you can always PM and ask questions.

just my .02

ride vintage
ride a girls bike


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 18, 2015)

I dislike the new rule as well. I think if you wanna be negative or talk crap about someone's for sale post you get warned. After that your account gets frozen for a week. If it continues the time gets longer every time. I think having this rule defiantly sucks for people just getting into the hobby and don't know a whole lot or just in general the knowledge that is given out on for sale posts from other members is beneficial for all. definlety think this should be changed back!!!!!


----------



## then8j (Dec 18, 2015)

*
I really enjoy the Cabe and the people that run it should  be applauded and thanked for all the hard work and tough decisions to have this FREE to use site!!!

Iam sure that this will help the site out. Now the sale threads will be like looking through Craigslist or the newspaper, a lot easier to go through them in a minute or two. 
Then for those with strong opinions come open a thread to "compliment and encourage" a item for sell.

*


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 18, 2015)

I was on a forum where for a time the thread creator had an option to lock his own thread and that was the cats meow for a classified ad or a thread containing just information that needed no comments. I say give the seller the option to lock or leave his for sale ad open.


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 18, 2015)

a great opportunity to loin from de expoits lost fo evahhh.....


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 18, 2015)

There was a poll and most that participated didn't want the locked post. I didn't vote, it has pros and cons either way.

But the bottom line is, despite the Official Rule on it, some people (long-term members and newbies), either didn't know or didn't care to follow it, and mods kept having to remove inappropriate comments if the offending poster wouldn't edit... Yep big waste of time when you're not getting paid for it. So it's a case of "One Bad Apple...", only it's quite a few more than one. What's the going rate of babysitters where you live? 

Darcie


----------



## filmonger (Dec 19, 2015)

Why can't we give the seller the power to take comments or not....Just a box you check when selling your bike. Power to the people so to speak - LOL. I also think you could just stop bumping the ad when commented on - again, giving this power only to the seller to bump their own ad within the rules.

Like editing - it just stays in the same place....should be a simple few lines of code.

I think the service is great - Kudos to all and to Scott... I am not complaining just suggesting ways I think things could be improved.


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't understand how a person can complain about a FREE service ? I guess it is just more proof some folks are never happy ?

I think the new rule is working excellent,the whole CABE seems to be mellower . I honestly think the ugliness was spilling over into the entire CABE experience. I think many factors contributed to bickering in the classifieds,including jealousy,narcissism, and a general bad attitude in everyday life . Strangers on a free internet site make for easy targets for some people,be it members or admins./mods . I guess the message I am trying to convey is we should all be happy to have a great place like The CABE at No cost to us . I appreciate what we have and am happy to live by the rules set forth by the kind folks that volunteer their time.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 19, 2015)

Looks like it's not for just the "Sell-Trade" part of the CLASSIFIEDS section, but all of it. I posted a comment on the "Stuff On Ebay and Craigslist" part and it got deleted. It was on the post titled "Where Are These Coming From" and the 3 pages of posts are much more critical than mine was. 
I understand the intent of the rule is to not flame or disparage some who is selling something, but an innocent comment on a entry that was informational only is a little much.


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 19, 2015)

jimbo53 said:


> Looks like it's not for just the "Sell-Trade" part of the CLASSIFIEDS section, but all of it. I posted a comment on the "Stuff On Ebay and Craigslist" part and it got deleted. It was on the post titled "Where Are These Coming From" and the 3 pages of posts are much more critical than mine was.
> I understand the intent of the rule is to not flame or disparage some who is selling something, but an innocent comment on a entry that was informational only is a little much.




I would not take that personal .That thread was just another attempt to slander the ebay seller .Everybody has been warned about it but some folks just can't help themselves.


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 19, 2015)

really liking the new format , Thanks to the moderators /administrators for doing the correction , .   walter branche ,


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 19, 2015)

The only thing it does is help the scammers


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 19, 2015)

good point , MR. Stig ,although some of the comments were rude ,  ( if it stuck to the historical accuracy, it could be helpful , to some) , see you all at the GETTIN place in a few months


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 19, 2015)

bikebozo said:


> although some of the comments were rude


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 19, 2015)

THE STIG said:


>




Personally I prefer sensitive pussys over insensitive ones.  But to each their own I guess.


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2015)

As Rodney King said....Cant we all just get along.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 20, 2015)

I just noticed that Dave posted  a sticky last week alerting us to the upcoming change. I've trained my eyes to not even see those.  Maybe if it had been titled "big changes coming to the sell/trade section" I would have noticed it.


----------



## Overhauler (Dec 24, 2015)

next


----------



## Overhauler (Dec 24, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> You seem to always have some pretty strong opinions about things on here for somebody who joined last month. Who are you really scooter trasher?



My exact same thought bikewhorder.


----------



## how (Dec 27, 2015)

I never have bought or sold anything on the cabe. Seems like now the saying "buyer beware" is more pertinent than ever on the Cabe,    I just saw some ad, I will not say for what, that seemed a bad deal. Before would there be a comment on what someone thought was a bad deal? Is that one of the reasons for the new rule or is that just a by product of the new rule? I am somewhat confused not really ever paying much attention to buying and selling.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Dec 27, 2015)

I know it has been mentioned, but to expand a bit... Now you can post a heap of junk no-name cruiser, claiming it to be anything you want. Nobody can correct you. "Look at this super-rare 1936 blah blah blah. " Newer members may get burned and be deterred from the hobby.
   How about a rule to help keep people somewhat honest? No comments in the sales ads, fine. But if you get caught misrepresenting something, even accidentally, you are either locked from posting in the sales ads at all, or are banned from the site. Full disclosure at all times. If you say it is a 36 or 37, it better be one of those. If you say it is a Hawthorne, you'd better be able to back that up with more than just the name on the headbadge. By locking the threads, we place more burden on the buyer. Let's place a little more on the seller.  An entire community being informed is worth more than the extra $10 that guy was going to make on his little bicycle doodad.  And instead of saying, "Well, better get schooled before you buy", it will be "Better get schooled before you sell."


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## spoker (Dec 27, 2015)

i dont think there are many if any adds that are on the cabe that are untrue or misleading,thats what craigs list and that other big auction site are for,so lets see some examples of [bad] adds tha have beeb on the cabe that need to be policed by the general membership!a negative coment on someones add is unfair to the person running the add,i think this policy preevnts someone maaking a statement about somthing when its fust there opinion and somties its not facutal,case in point,u dont see comments about cabe adds like u do in the crags list thread,most of the cabe members have a fairly good idea whats right and whats not,if a new person isnt sure of what he is lookin at he needs to ask other members,this is a better way to get educated than to buy things u know very little about,and finnally i dont feel the for sale section is for members to show there expertise or lack there of at someone elses expense buy ruining an add


----------



## locomotion (Jun 3, 2016)

Larmo63 said:


> I think the "no comment" rule in the For Sale thread area is lame.
> 
> There, I said it. I hate it. It stifles interaction here and makes the whole buying area dull.
> 
> What do you think about it?




I agree with the rule, there I also said it.
The "for sale" section is to sell something, not to have your item blasted about by other members, often a member you had a negative experienced with, some can't even put their name and location (so they can hide pretty easily behind their avatar)
members are smart enough to do their own thinking about an item, so negative comment or negative comments turned (or camouflaged) into a useless question are way too common
if you have a question, convo the seller, and be proud enough to say who you are and where you are from!!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 3, 2016)

Having been a moderator and admin on two antique tackle forums, I know the system works better with no comments.
First and foremost, people's opinions are just like their varied orifices.
Somebody can have a really nice item for sale.  He can be taken to task by an idiot having a bad day - or even a good guy having a bad day.
But quite simply, activity on the thread sends interested parties away, suspecting the for sale item is spoken for.
It works best as a Classifieds page, with communications by pm.
http://bulldog1935.u.yuku.com/



here's that Douglas patent first model Pflueger Supreme, 1910 - rather than nickel plate, this reel is silver-plated brass


 
http://reeltalk.orcaonline.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=11836&p=68703


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 3, 2016)

I've settled for asking the obvious stupid questions in the name of spokes, justice and the American hot do--Way.


----------

